# Fun with Sage Grouse and Sharptails



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I was done by 8:30 with the sage grouse on the opener. Lot of fun; fortunately they were in the draws that usually produce as I do not have a dog. I picked up the Boomer on a ridge as he took off crossing hard left. Then I dropped into the flock he was presiding over and picked up the second crossing hard right 

The sharptails were flushing wild and walked my butt off but finally put it together. Phew I gotta get a pup!

Nows its time for blues and ruffies for my dogless slam! LOL 8)


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Outstanding!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Vdogs! I am thinking about a French Brittany for an all around bird and family dog. What say ye?


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks like a fun time. A nice dog makes all the difference. I will be breeding my Female Brittany to the 2011 Brittany National Champion this winter if you are looking for a really nice pup. Let me know. (shameful plug I know)


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

uthunter said:


> Looks like a fun time. A nice dog makes all the difference. I will be breeding my Female Brittany to the 2011 Brittany National Champion this winter if you are looking for a really nice pup. Let me know. (shameful plug I know)


French Brittany?


----------

